# Sonic Drive-In Restaurants



## Jeremy1592 (Oct 20, 2012)

Anyone deal with these facilities? I'm bidding them and curious what others are charging to do full snow removal (no haul away) on this type of lot. Let's figure 3" of fresh powder. 

Thanks


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Jeremy1592;1510499 said:


> Anyone deal with these facilities? I'm bidding them and curious what others are charging to do full snow removal (no haul away) on this type of lot. Let's figure 3" of fresh powder.
> 
> Thanks


I just bid mine today, $120 per push.


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

P&M Landscaping;1510598 said:


> I just bid mine today, $120 per push.


And I'm sure it's not a 3" trigger


----------



## P&M Landscaping (Feb 20, 2008)

Superior L & L;1510616 said:


> And I'm sure it's not a 3" trigger


Correct, they are on a 1" trigger. Much more than that you are setting yourself up for a liability issue with the car hops, etc.


----------

